# Cant connect computers to one another



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought Windows Vista about a year ago and  I have yet to get it on my home network. Unlike some of my friends, I cannot just plug my machine into the router and have it instantly connect. Instead, with every computer that I want to connect to the network, I have to run the network wizard in XP (when I used XP). However, since I am running Vista, that specific way of doing it is no longer there for me to do. All computers in the house are on a wired connection. The modem is connected to the router and all the computers are connected into the router.

When I try to get my computer on the network by using the Network and Sharing center and choosing "setup a connection or network" it will tell me that Windows finds no network and I am forced to quit. Everything I find is for setting up a VPN, Internet, Dialup service, or a wireless network. I have even tried going about using the setup using a wireless network and no luck. (I am on a wired connection)

My computer has Windows Vista x64 and the other two computers have XP 32bit. I also have them on the same workgroup. I have had it do it by itself a couple of times but I'd either lose the connection to the computers or I'd have to reload an OS somewhere and screw everything up.

Dont go and say that its because of Vista and that it "sux" or w/e because I had this same issue when I had 3 XP machines. I just dont have luck with it. 

FYI, everyone has internet access right now. The problem I am having is sharing files over a network. 

Another issue Im having is that if for some miraculous reason I can see my brothers computer, when ever we go to try and share a file or access a hard drive it tells us that we dong have the rights when the permissions for the all shared files/folders/drives are set to full. 

Anyone have any ideas? TIA


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 4, 2008)

With Vista, make sure Public folder sharing is on and password protection is off. I don't know why they took out set up a home network, because I have needed it in the past. Yet, when using my router, as you said, it just goes straight in and connects. 

Now, with the permissions, I know why that happens. When you right click the drive/folder you want to share, you have to allow permissions (under the sharing tab). What I generally do is just add the object "Everyone" and set it to full permission. This is fine for me as I am the sole user of the comp (may be diff in your case).

In Vista, when doing the permissions, you have to do it in both "sharing" as well as "security". 

K got screenshots.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 11, 2008)

Ive been trying like hell, but I just cant get the comptuers to read one another. My computer can see itself and my brother can see himself. At one point his computer read mine, but then quickly decided that it must have been a merage and rubbed its eyes and all sight of my computer was quickly gone. 

I have turned on network discovery on Vista and on the XP machien (brothers) I have run the network wizard selecting the second option since its the most viable one. (about how the computer connects through another computer or something like that)


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 11, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have run the network wizard selecting the second option since its the most viable one. (about how the computer connects through another computer or something like that)




There is your problem .

You should select "Other" and then next and then the first option, which iirc, is "This computer connects directly to a hub. Other computers connect to the internet this way too"


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 11, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> There is your problem .
> 
> You should select "Other" and then next and then the first option, which iirc, is "This computer connects directly to a hub. Other computers connect to the internet this way too"



Ill give that a try tomorrow after work. Thanks.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 13, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> There is your problem .
> 
> You should select "Other" and then next and then the first option, which iirc, is "This computer connects directly to a hub. Other computers connect to the internet this way too"



Still a no go.


----------



## wc413 (Feb 13, 2008)

1. Can you ping the other machines?
2. Have you tried to manually map a network share using UNC (ie //system/share)?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> With Vista, make sure Public folder sharing is on and password protection is off. I don't know why they took out set up a home network, because I have needed it in the past. Yet, when using my router, as you said, it just goes straight in and connects.
> 
> Now, with the permissions, I know why that happens. When you right click the drive/folder you want to share, you have to allow permissions (under the sharing tab). What I generally do is just add the object "Everyone" and set it to full permission. This is fine for me as I am the sole user of the comp (may be diff in your case).
> 
> ...



Giving everyone full access is of course the dumbest thing one could do. Simply create the other users account on the machine or use the same accounts.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 13, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Giving everyone full access is of course the dumbest thing one could do. Simply create the other users account on the machine or use the same accounts.



The only thing I allow full access to is shit that does not pertain to my OS. Otherwise everything is on another hdd that I dont have to worry about.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2008)

Got it to work with my brothers computer and I can browse his external hard drive and launch things, however when he browses one of my non-essential hard drives (like my game drive) he cannot access it and I have it setup just like in the screen shot above. 

Ideas?


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 15, 2008)

Can he see anything when he goes into network?

Sounds like a firewall or something stupid blocking it .



DanTheBanjoman said:


> Giving everyone full access is of course the dumbest thing one could do.



Ummm...ok. Well, I can trust my family with my music partition...I don't know what its like for you, but it works good for me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Can he see anything when he goes into network?
> 
> Sounds like a firewall or something stupid blocking it .
> 
> ...



He can see the shared drives and folders, but gets an error opening them. 

I can also trust my family with the things on my hdd. Its not like I have anything super important shared.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 15, 2008)

Did you do the obvious ? Making sure domain is same for both computers , updating lan drivers , setting lan parameters (e.g. power saving ) ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Did you do the obvious ? Making sure domain is same for both computers , updating lan drivers , setting lan parameters (e.g. power saving ) ?



Aye.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 15, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Did you do the obvious ? Making sure domain is same for both computers , updating lan drivers , setting lan parameters (e.g. power saving ) ?



Thats true. When going through the network setup wizard, making sure everything is consistant (eg, workgroup is set to WORKGROUP or MSNHOME on both computers). Then again...why would get get results on one computer but not the other if they werent matched .



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> He can see the shared drives and folders, but gets an error opening them.
> 
> I can also trust my family with the things on my hdd. Its not like I have anything super important shared.



What kind of error/what does it say? Permissions?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Thats true. When going through the network setup wizard, making sure everything is consistant (eg, workgroup is set to WORKGROUP or MSNHOME on both computers). Then again...why would get get results on one computer but not the other if they werent matched .
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of error/what does it say? Permissions?



The workgroup is set to the same on all computers in the house. Im trying my dad's as well and that one is proving to be more difficult. 

I dont know excatly what it is off hand word for word, but it was something along the lines of "You do not have suffcient rights to view this file/folder. Check with your administrator" or some bull shit like that. Ill post what it is tomorrow after work.


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 15, 2008)

I hate to be the one to tell you, I have Vista x64 Ultimate, Vista x64 Home Prime Premium 32bit, Home Premium 64bit and XP Home on anther rig.
http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/mi...ing-between-32-bit-64-bit-vista-ultimate.html
Im afraid our friend at the top of that page is correct, Microsoft has not SUPPORTED a way for file sharing to work correctly between 64bit vista/xp and vista 32bit. I have managed to send files to vista x64 via sync center, but I cannot send them. If you find something out let me know! I also would like file sharing between my computers


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty much the only thing I need to do is be able to get my dad's printer on teh network (so I can print from upstairs) and when I get the money, I plan on buying a 500GB external hdd that I want to share on the network so that way if I have ot backup anything from the other computers, I can throw it on there.


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a 500Gb drive on my desktop that I cannot share with my laptop (but I have been able to since my music folder on my laptop to my desktop, but not viceversa) but I cannot get my desktop or laptop (both a 64bit version of vista) to print to the other desktop running Windows XP.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2008)

So what the fuck am I to do then? Im pretty much wasting my time at this piont then unless all machines in the house are either XP or Vista x64. And im not going back to XP. 

This was a stupid fucking move on Microsoft's part.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 16, 2008)

That sucks. I don't have 64 bit Windows and XP/Vista work fine together (both 32). Maybe they have addressed this issue in SP1.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 16, 2008)

Got any wireless kit ?


----------



## Bundy (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont run vista 64 but I had many of the same issues. With my network, the problem was caused by XP Home. I had to install the link layer topology discovery on XP to be able to see everything, then turned off password protected sharing in Vista, then created an identical user name on the Vista machine WITH NO PASSWORD. Only then could the Xp machine access Vista files and only in accordance with the new users permissions.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Got any wireless kit ?



I dont. All wired.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> I dont run vista 64 but I had many of the same issues. With my network, the problem was caused by XP Home. I had to install the link layer topology discovery on XP to be able to see everything, then turned off password protected sharing in Vista, then created an identical user name on the Vista machine WITH NO PASSWORD. Only then could the Xp machine access Vista files and only in accordance with the new users permissions.



Thats too much of a hassle.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Feb 16, 2008)

when u add an account on the vista machine with the same user name as whats on the xp machine, im sure theirs a way u can set it up to work without not having a password.
its net computer or net use in the command prompt, which will let u add in some crap which allows it the permissions. but yeah, a real pain to do. i havent set up sharing between the two but have a housemate who has done it without having to go about stripping down his security or shit like that in order to get sharing working two way.


----------



## Bundy (Feb 16, 2008)

qwerty_lesh said:


> when u add an account on the vista machine with the same user name as whats on the xp machine, im sure theirs a way u can set it up to work without not having a password.
> its net computer or net use in the command prompt, which will let u add in some crap which allows it the permissions. but yeah, a real pain to do. i havent set up sharing between the two but have a housemate who has done it without having to go about stripping down his security or shit like that in order to get sharing working two way.



I just used manage accounts in control panel. Takes about 30 seconds to do. Turn off the password. Also set the user type to standard to keep your system secure.


----------



## Bundy (Feb 16, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats too much of a hassle.



Have you installed link layer topology discovery? Thats virtually mandatory for mixing XP with Vista. The rest of what I said applies only to XP Home and can be all done from user accounts - Easy!

Have you read this? http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb727037.aspx 

there is a section on file sharing in there. What they don't clearly spell out is XP Pro = password protected sharing ON, XP Home = password protected sharing OFF.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2008)

I havent installed teh LLTD. If I can, ill do that tomorrow. 

I forgot to post the error message too. XD


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds like the frequent administrator problems you can run into w/ vista. Simple suggestion that probably won't help, but try turning off uac. It worked for me when I couldn't get rivatuner to work.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2008)

UAC is and forever will be off.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 16, 2008)

dude this is why i use ftp servers, actually? atm i just have my xbox hooked up and i use its ftp server cuz i hate ftp server software, its more work kind of but.. compared to all that stuff? gimma like 5 mins and serv-u or something heh


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah my FTP isnt going to hold all the data in the house that I want to back up to an external media. 

Its only 5GB. My music alone is more than that.


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have about 800gigs on my desktop I would like to share but cannot get it working (the external + the internal 500)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 17, 2008)

Im about to just format the other two computers and put Vista x64 on them and just be done with it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 25, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I bought Windows Vista about a year ago and  I have yet to get it on my home network. Unlike some of my friends, I cannot just plug my machine into the router and have it instantly connect. Instead, with every computer that I want to connect to the network, I have to run the network wizard in XP (when I used XP). However, since I am running Vista, that specific way of doing it is no longer there for me to do. All computers in the house are on a wired connection. The modem is connected to the router and all the computers are connected into the router.
> 
> When I try to get my computer on the network by using the Network and Sharing center and choosing "setup a connection or network" it will tell me that Windows finds no network and I am forced to quit. Everything I find is for setting up a VPN, Internet, Dialup service, or a wireless network. I have even tried going about using the setup using a wireless network and no luck. (I am on a wired connection)
> 
> ...






the easiest thing for you to do is, do you have one of the xp computers already sharing files. if so make sure in your vista networking settings you have set to private. other wise you will only be able to see the folder but not open them. I've used vista since the first beta came out. and never had a problem with sharing files. i've got 2 other xp computers.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay, long time since the last post and im bored so I got around to working on teh network again. I got all three computers to see one another on both my brothers and my computer. However, Ill probably lose that in a couple days when I put together my brothers new C2D system. :S (unless I put on Vista x64)

Anyway, I can access all non-system files (such as WINDOWS, Program Files, Documents and Settings\Username, etc) which is no biggie. However, from his computer, he cannot access my shared drives on my computer. I have the drives set to full control (since there is no sensitive data on there) for both teh sharing and and security permissions yet it still wont allow access into the shared drives. 

Thoughts?

TIA


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

vista? ok you have to go to the network config window...and make sure all those little green lights are on did you do that sry i dont have vista atm  need a key....but at anyrate..my house if fully wireless so maybe i can help you out did you enable sharing on your drive the hdd itself?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> vista? ok you have to go to the network config window...and make sure all those little green lights are on did you do that sry i dont have vista atm  need a key....but at anyrate..my house if fully wireless so maybe i can help you out did you enable sharing on your drive the hdd itself?



Yeah Vista on my computer. XP Pro x86 on my brothers. 

The only lights that are on are the network discovery, file sharing, and public sharing. The printer, password protected sharing, and media sharing are off since I dont need those. 

I enabled sharing all all things that I want to share on both computers. 

All computers in my house are wired.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

wtf? didnt post my reply?...ok ill try again...so ya this is happening to me right now...i think you need to downlaod a patch for them to see each other...this happened to me when i moved in my house and everyone was using vista...but i wasnt so my GF's mom had to set mine up..ill do some searching for you but if i dont find anything ill let you know tomarrow kk?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 5, 2008)

It would be much appreciated. I for one am sick of not finding anything and coming up empty with this networking.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

ok quick question b4 i hit it if i remeber correctly their are diff network option you have yours set to public right? and not at home or office correct?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ok quick question b4 i hit it if i remeber correctly their are diff network option you have yours set to public right? and not at home or office correct?



There are. However, I have mine set as private in a home or office network.


----------



## Bundy (Mar 5, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Okay, long time since the last post and im bored so I got around to working on teh network again. I got all three computers to see one another on both my brothers and my computer. However, Ill probably lose that in a couple days when I put together my brothers new C2D system. :S (unless I put on Vista x64)
> 
> Anyway, I can access all non-system files (such as WINDOWS, Program Files, Documents and Settings\Username, etc) which is no biggie. However, from his computer, he cannot access my shared drives on my computer. I have the drives set to full control (since there is no sensitive data on there) for both teh sharing and and security permissions yet it still wont allow access into the shared drives.
> 
> ...



What happens when you try? Is there a message telling you whats goin down or does it simply not show the folders?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 16, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> There is your problem .
> 
> You should select "Other" and then next and then the first option, which iirc, is "This computer connects directly to a hub. Other computers connect to the internet this way too"



Okay. Im back at this again and I was able to connect my brothers computer to mine so we can share files. Currently, he is installing Crysis over the network.  (Vistax64 (me) XP x64 (bro))

Now, my dad's computer is being stubborn and wont connect to the network. When I do a "net view" without quotes in the command prompt, it shows his computer name. So he can only see himself. I have tried doing the above option in the quote, but it doesnt seem to help. I have tried all other options other than "this computer has internet but does not belong to a network, and this computer has no internet connection" options.

Im out of ideas with this one. Any words of wisdom guys?

You've helped me thus far. Please help me succeed!


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 16, 2008)

arrg sorry, what i mean is, it is possible to abuse FTP as a form of network shareing, a simple ftp on each computer, bookmark eachothers boxes in eachothers clients, your good to go, most thats capible of streaming can stream off FTP, umm, well, actually i think all things capible of streaming things can do it via ftp, and if you are not comfortable with ip adresses your router can give out cute little internal names and whatnot.. it can be good, honestly it may seem weird to do that but its my prefered method since like you, i have always had weird problems with uhh what do they call that? netbeui?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 9, 2008)

This is what I ended up having to do. 

Since my dad needed a new hard drive, I swapped out his old 40GB IDE drive for an 80GB SATA II hdd and I upgraded his CPU HSF. Since I had to reinstall Windows, I put Vista x64 on there. Made a few changes in the Network and Sharing center and BAM, Im able to print from my computer and my brothers as well as share files across all three without getting an annoying message stating that I need special permissions or w/e.

So what it boils down to is that if your going to run a network, it seems you need to have the same type of OS installed. (eg x86 or x64) You cant mix and match. At least from my experience.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jul 9, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> This is what I ended up having to do.
> 
> Since my dad needed a new hard drive, I swapped out his old 40GB IDE drive for an 80GB SATA II hdd and I upgraded his CPU HSF. Since I had to reinstall Windows, I put Vista x64 on there. Made a few changes in the Network and Sharing center and BAM, Im able to print from my computer and my brothers as well as share files across all three without getting an annoying message stating that I need special permissions or w/e.
> 
> So what it boils down to is that if your going to run a network, it seems you need to have the same type of OS installed. (eg x86 or x64) You cant mix and match. At least from my experience.



I have gotten mix and match working but not with printers, only file sharing when all computers have sp1.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 9, 2008)

I could "read" the XP x86 computer, but every time I would try to connect to it from either x64 machine, it would say that its inaccessible.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats what happened at first on my set up. I just did a reformat this weekend and when it was done all 3 of my computers (2 64 bit 1 32 bit) could see each other and share files (I have not tried to take files from the 32 bit machine actually)


----------

